# P0299



## brim0628 (Dec 23, 2016)

Here we go again. Ive had a 2013 Cruze 1.4 for about 6000 miles. So far I've been lucky (turbo oil line replace, purge valve replace). Drove from Illinois to Texas yesterday for work and about half way here, check engine light came on. Just had it looked at and comes back to P0299. Turbo underboost or something to that effect. Called local dealer and supposed to drop it off tomorrow. Problems need to slow down ASAP with this vehicle. Did not experience any issues after the light came on. Weird


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I wonder if the Turbo oil line clog resulted in internal damage to the turbo itself.


----------



## brim0628 (Dec 23, 2016)

I don't think so. That was over 3000 miles ago. Car has been driving great ever since that was replaced. I'm hopin for a extremely simple "fix". Im a long way from home.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

brim0628 said:


> Here we go again. Ive had a 2013 Cruze 1.4 for about 6000 miles. So far I've been lucky (turbo oil line replace, purge valve replace). Drove from Illinois to Texas yesterday for work and about half way here, check engine light came on. Just had it looked at and comes back to P0299. Turbo underboost or something to that effect. Called local dealer and supposed to drop it off tomorrow. Problems need to slow down ASAP with this vehicle. Did not experience any issues after the light came on. Weird


Hello brim062,


We're sorry to hear about the unexpected concern you encountered in your Cruze. Please keep us updated on your dealer visit. We're available via private message and are happy to help if needed.


Jasmine 
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## brim0628 (Dec 23, 2016)

Sorry for the delay but I figured I'd give an update. I never got around to dropping it off at the dealer in Texas because of work. The code ended up "disappearing" after a fuel up after a week in Texas. Once my job was complete I drove back to Illinois, once again, halfway home the check engine lit up. Upon arrival in Illinois, I dropped it off at the local dealer. Diagnosed a "bad" turbo. Said it would be covered by powertrain. Scheduled a time the following week to get it replaced. After having it for 8 hours the day of, they called and said it was not gonna be covered under warranty. I hung up and called Chevys customer service and got it cleared up pretty quick. Later learned it was already fixed when they called and they failed to mention that until we were in a 3 way call with Chevy. Still not sure if I was intentionally targeted by dealer or if it was a honest mistake. Either way I have a new turbo and car is running good. Just got back from another work trip, this time to Billings, MT. Did have one hiccup out there, started car after dinner one evening and power steering warning came on. Shut off car and started back up and haven't saw warning light again.


----------

